# 40-50 person theater seat plans



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi,
I'm on an island in Belize, looking for suggestions on how to build comfortable seating for small theater.
Contoured-back & seat benches come to mind?
Material variety/availability is scarce, something with luan plywood, scored to bend around curved frame?
Open to and would appreciate any suggestions/plans?
Thanks! Dennis:icon_smile:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I do not think that the words "comfortable" and "benches" can be used together.

If you want comfortable it is not going to be a bench.

George


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Not much of a "plastic" guy but.........iffin I was in a hurry,would seek out some of those plastic/nylon'y stackable chairs.Not the cheap flimsy kind........more of the surplus,resturaunt/school type.Lose the legs and mount to a common base made up of steel angle.In a "cut to the chase" sort of way?BW


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Separate seats or hooked together?*

If they are separate they all need four legs. If they are linked together you just need 1 "leg" between each.....which lends toward "mass" poroduction, make 'em all the same. Make all the backs and seats the same also....laminate over a curved form just trim 'em out in different lengths....longer for the back, shorter for the seat.. bill

OR...just use one curved form and run it from the top of back to front of the bottom of the seatso that the seats and backs are integral. You can kerf your plywood to bend it or use multiple layers of thinner ply, laminated. Making the forms will be the most difficult part, probably. Make male and female so you can apply clamp pressure. If you made the female in one piece the male could be 3 or 4 separate smaller forms for ease of handling.

This is the general idea: http://www.chairs1000.com/IVG2/Y/Pr...aurant-Chairs-Stackable-Shell-Welded-Base.htm

also: http://www.design-technology.org/alvar1.htm


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I think your design and materials would be guided by the budget. Is there enough in the project to make prototypes that could be made like production pieces.

You might think about fashioning the seating as formed seating out of wood or plywood, and maybe just adding cushions for the seat, or the seat and the back.












 







.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you all kindly for the help. 
I am subbing this, hate to ask for budget, seems like a set-up in con-man riddled Belize. 
I suggested we reupholster used chairs, client wanted something classier. Encouraging, I like to do nice work!
I am really compromised by selection, price, availabilty of materials. A sheet of 1/4" is almost as much as 3/4", making kerfing 3/4" a lot more cost effective than laminating. They never heard of bending stock here.
Still open to any and all suggestions, I like to combine,incorporate nice features from different styles.
Thanks again!


----------

